# Freedive Spearfishing Palm Beach, FL 4-2-11



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Dove a wreck where we got a 26" yellowtail snapper, a couple yellow jacks and a jack crevalle that we used for chum. Also explored some shallower reefs where we got into schools of spanish mackerel, mutton and mangrove snappers, bluefish, triggerfish and sheepshead. Very sharky day with lots of nurse, lemon and bull sharks. Had a chance at a cobia and an amberjack but no luck this time.

Here is the video:

http://www.vimeo.com/21881026


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Again great video! Love Black Uhuru too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video. Nice work.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Fantastic shooting!
i swear there was a huge black grouper swimming with that group of nurse sharks about midway.... At first thought goliath, but he turns and i see blacky marks... too bad the season is closed.!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

min 2:05 thats a huge black grouper.


----------

